# Favorite teen movies



## Fenestella (Oct 4, 2015)

My favorite teen movie is _Boy and Girl_ (Мальчик и девочка), a 1966 Lenfilm production.

What are your favorites?


----------



## Fenestella (Oct 4, 2015)

A montage of scenes from _Boy and Girl (1966)_:


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't know Boy and girl. And I'm definitely not an expert of the genre but I really liked The last picture show.


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

Ferris Bueller's Day Off - As far as teen movies are concerned this one is one of the greats.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Heathers (1988) is a right classic, and a necessary film coming at the end of a decade of John Hughes (who made some good films, but still...).

Dazed and Confused (1993)
Another vote for The Last Picture Show (1971)
Over the Edge (1979). Matt Dillon's first film
Ghost World (2001), if it counts.


----------



## lovetheclassics (Apr 1, 2013)

I love this one:


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2016)

_Dead Poets Society_, _The Breakfast Club_, and _Stand by Me_ (or is that pre-teen?)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Kontrapunctus said:


> _Dead Poets Society_, _The Breakfast Club_, and _Stand by Me_ (or is that pre-teen?)


I remember watching Dead Poets, for the first time( I think I was 15) and I almost cried


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Oh, I don't know... _The Breakfast Club_ perhaps? Or... _Picnic at the Hanging Rock_?


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2016)

Pugg said:


> I remember watching Dead Poets, for the first time( I think I was 15) and I almost cried


I plan to show it to my seniors in AP (Advanced Placement) English after their big exam in May. The last part is sad enough as it is, but the entire movie is going to be seriously sad with Robin Williams' suicide in mind.  The movie partially inspired me to become a teacher, so it has long held a soft spot in my heart.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

THE WAVE is one of my favorites. Though many probably think of it as an "educational video," I'm calling it a teen movie because it was originally shown as an after-school special.


----------



## Biwa (Aug 3, 2015)

Recently I had the pleasure of watching "The Way Way Back" (2013).


----------

